# Does the AAPC offer a Radiology Specialty Exam?



## Cloudjourney (Jan 21, 2008)

I know the RCCB offers a radiology Coding exam, but it is so expensive ($585.00 for members, and $685 for non-members).  The Coding Edge Magazine listed some specialty exams available and I didn't see one for radiology, but I thought I would double-check  

Thanks!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 21, 2008)

I believe they do...check the education page on the web site.


----------



## Cloudjourney (Jan 21, 2008)

okay - Thanks!


----------

